# KDE Programme ohne komplettes KDE nutzen?

## Marvin-X

Hallo,

da ich ein Fan von schlanken Windowmanagern bin, würde mich interessieren wie man KDE oder Gnome Programme nutzen kann "ohne" das komplette KDE oder Gnome zu installieren. Geht das ohne Einschränkungen in den Features zu haben überhaupt? Wenn ja, welche USE Parameter würden ausreichend sein.

Danke und have a nice Gentoo-Weekend

----------

## STiAT

hmm...anundfürsich schon.

Ich hatte fluxbox drauf, und hatte nur mit wenigen Programmen Probleme. Mit gnome-programmen überhaupt nicht, eigentlich nur mit KDE-Programmen.

Bei mir haben Quanta und KOPete nicht funktioniert, irgend was mit dem DCOP-Server / Client... wieso auch immer, des ding is bei mir nie gelaufen... kurz i war z bled des hinzukriegen  :Wink: 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen...

STiAT aka Grabler Georg

----------

## Marvin-X

 *STiAT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hatte fluxbox drauf, und hatte nur mit wenigen Programmen Probleme. Mit gnome-programmen überhaupt nicht, eigentlich nur mit KDE-Programmen.
> 
> 

 

Hört sich gut an. Genauso wollte ich es auch einrichten mit Fluxbox. Habe schon sehr lange mit Blackbox gearbeitet und da gefällt mir natürlich Fluxbox ganz gut auch nachdem ich das Howto gelesen habe.

Welche USE Variablen hast Du in deiner make.conf gesetzt?

Nehme alle Tipps dankbar an.

----------

## sputnik1969

da (fast) alle KDE-Apps auch die KDE Routinen benötigen... Ist genauso als wenn Du sagst:

Boahh, der Caravan ist geil, damit will ich reisen, aber weil mir der Bezinverbrauch nicht passt nehme ich den Motor nicht, hab ja noch ein Moped-Motor im Keller  :Wink: 

Viel Spass auf deiner Reise ...

----------

## Marvin-X

 *sputnik1969 wrote:*   

> da (fast) alle KDE-Apps auch die KDE Routinen benötigen... Ist genauso als wenn Du sagst:
> 
> Boahh, der Caravan ist geil, damit will ich reisen, aber weil mir der Bezinverbrauch nicht passt nehme ich den Motor nicht, hab ja noch ein Moped-Motor im Keller 
> 
> 

 

Das stimmt so nicht was Du sagst. KDE ist eine komplette Umgebung. Richtig ist das natürlich die entsprechenden Libs vorhanden sein müssen. Schau Dir doch mal bitte das USE-Howto an, es gibt 4 Use-Variablen die man einbauen bzw. deaktivieren kann. Genau darum geht es mir, welche sind davon ausreichend damit die KDE Programme ordnungsgemäss laufen aber das komplette KDE nicht installiert wird. Ich weiss von Usern anderer Distributionen das das geht, habe es nur selber nie gemacht. Dort gibt es aber auch keine USE-Flags.

----------

## STiAT

hmm...ich hatte gar keine USE gesetzt, aber kde-libs und alles wurden ja trotzdem kompiliert. das mim use hab i eh no ned durchschaut, i weis, rtfm, aber das mach i scho no  :Wink: ... nur derzeit is mei linux-kistn sowieso hinüber... brauch i nix nachschaun :p

----------

## trapni

kdelibs und gegebenfalls auch kdebase installieren, kdelibs erfordet auch das arts module, aber das wird ja kein problem sein. 

Natuerlich kann man einfache KDE Apps ohne das komplette kde installieren, Die Mindestvoraussetyung ist halt nur die KDE Core Bibliotheken (kdelibs) und deren Arts Module (arts) yu installieren....

kdebase ist trotydem empfehlenswert weil einige apps das KSSH Feature von kdebase auch erwarten.

Mit gnome geht das auch, aber da ich selber GNOME ueberhaupt nicht leiden kann, kann ich hieryu auch nicht viel Infos geben, sorrz ÖßP

ciao, Christian.

----------

## bpkri

Viele sogenannte Gnome Apps sind eigentlich nur GTK apps und koennen recht gut ohne Gnome leben. Daher ist es oft mit "Gnome" Apps einfacher, da man nur das entsprechende GTK braucht.

Selbst wenn sie auf Gnome zurückgreifen, ist das doch öfter ein zurückgreifen KÖNNEN auf Gnome Funktionen als ein MÜSSEN.

Bei KDE sieht das aber AFAIK anders aus, so das viele Apps wirklich KDE benutzen und nicht nur qt  :Smile:  Genauer kann ich mich dazu auch nicht äussern da mir mit KDE Erfahrung fehlt (und ich auch nicht plane, diese nachzuholen ^_~)

----------

